# SR20VET



## nismoprjct240 (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey all, Im dustin and new to the board...I was wanting some help if i could...Does anyone know any sites or shops i can contact about getting an SR20VET...instead of just the DET!


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

nismoprjct240 said:


> Hey all, Im dustin and new to the board...I was wanting some help if i could...Does anyone know any sites or shops i can contact about getting an SR20VET...instead of just the DET!


welcome. sorry but your not gonna get one. they wre only made for 2 years at a low production rate. and the can go for about 5g plus. theres only about 2 or 3 of them in the country. if you want to go turbo the det is your answer.

stratton.


----------



## nismoprjct240 (Aug 24, 2005)

*cool*

Thanks....Well which is better the CA18 or the SR20 DET


----------



## SR20_S13 (Aug 4, 2005)

nismoprjct240 said:


> Thanks....Well which is better the CA18 or the SR20 DET


everyone has there own personal opinion. sr is rated at more hp stock and is capable of 500hp on stock internals. the choice is yours


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

depends what your putting it into. a ca18det belongs in a s12, what im saying is its an easy swap and is a great engine. a sr20det belongs in a b13 b14 b15 p10 p11 p12 and the rwd version belongs in the s13 14 no need to go into detail abou the sr20det in different chassis's. hope that helps. do some searching though man.

stratton.


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

VET????????????


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

Big_E-Dog said:


> VET????????????


sr20vet. came in a suv for 2 years. basically a factory turboed sr20ve.

stratton.


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

what the he11 does the v mean? variable valve timing??


----------



## 88b12e16s (Apr 9, 2005)

Big_E-Dog said:


> what the he11 does the v mean? variable valve timing??


Yes that is exactly what it means.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

88b12e16s said:


> Yes that is exactly what it means.


Variable valve lift. It's different than variable valve timing. Nissan's variable valve timing motors have the "D" engine code, not the "V."


----------



## 88b12e16s (Apr 9, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> Variable valve lift. It's different than variable valve timing. Nissan's variable valve timing motors have the "D" engine code, not the "V."


I didn't know that. I always thougt the v's were for variable valve timing.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I've searched and searched, but what makes the VE head Different from the DE head? I know the VE is Nissan's high revving version of the vtec. It's different from the VTC found on the s14 and s15 engines due to the fact that's it involves the entire head, rather than just a bolt on the intake cam.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> I've searched and searched, but what makes the VE head Different from the DE head? I know the VE is Nissan's high revving version of the vtec. It's different from the VTC found on the s14 and s15 engines due to the fact that's it involves the entire head, rather than just a bolt on the intake cam.


The VE has a variable lift system much like that of Honda's VTEC. However the difference between the VTC and the VE is that the VTC changes the timing of the valves to allow them to stay open longer, whereas the VE Variable lift simply makes the valves open wider, but they will still open and close at the same rate. Honda's VTEC uses both of these principles hence that VTEC stands for *V*ariable Valve *T*iming and *E*lectronic Lift *C*ontrol. That's why people like Honda's. I just bought an Accord and it isn't that powerful in the lower rpm's but as soon as I hit 5000 rpm's both needles go haywire.


----------



## nismoprjct240 (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks for all your help guys...has anyone on the board swapped an s14 or S15 SR in to a S13....How hard would it be? Cuz i want the S15 tranny...Is the s15 from japan a 6 spd?? And the bigger turbo...and apparantly the s14 and 15 have VTC...so its better than just the regular s13 sr. :thumbup:


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

nismoprjct240 said:


> Thanks for all your help guys...has anyone on the board swapped an s14 or S15 SR in to a S13....How hard would it be? Cuz i want the S15 tranny...Is the s15 from japan a 6 spd?? And the bigger turbo...and apparantly the s14 and 15 have VTC...so its better than just the regular s13 sr. :thumbup:


Hold up with the VTC being better. If you are planning on tuning your SR to more than 300 horsepower, I would suggest that you go with the non-VTC model, because of certain restrictions that the VTC system puts on the systems tuning. I have swapped an S15 SR for a buddy of mine, and it wasn't that hard but he was very dissappointed when he found out that he would have some trouble getting above 350 hp. Go with the S13 SR IMO. You will not be dissappointed. As for the S15 tranny, yes, it is a 6 speed, and it is a very good tranny. I have not ever done a hybrid swap with the S15 tranny so I don't know how well it works, or if it even will.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

are we going through this again???
S14 and s15 have no extra problems than s13 with getting over 350


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

afroeman said:


> The VE has a variable lift system much like that of Honda's VTEC. However the difference between the VTC and the VE is that the VTC changes the timing of the valves to allow them to stay open longer, whereas the VE Variable lift simply makes the valves open wider, but they will still open and close at the same rate. Honda's VTEC uses both of these principles hence that VTEC stands for *V*ariable Valve *T*iming and *E*lectronic Lift *C*ontrol. That's why people like Honda's. I just bought an Accord and it isn't that powerful in the lower rpm's but as soon as I hit 5000 rpm's both needles go haywire.


Thank you very much for clearifying that. Now, where can we find some parts for the ve head..I'm feeling a conversion coming on.


----------



## nismoprjct240 (Aug 24, 2005)

So putting an S15 SR and tranny would be no prob for the S13?


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

nismoprjct240 said:


> So putting an S15 SR and tranny would be no prob for the S13?


I don't know for sure. I've never done one personally, but I can't think of any reason why you couldn't. But like I said, I've never done one, nor have I ever seen one done without swapping in the S15 motor with it. Google it and see what happens.


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

SR20VET is very very very rare. VE is a very common model, which indicates the Neo Variable Timing. Also has a higher compression ratio. But all VE models are front wheel drive configuration only, so you will have to do some modifications to make it go into a rear wheel drive configuration. Even in Japan, alot of Silvia enthusiasts/drivers will also give you a puzzled look when you ask about a SR20VET, and I haven't seen one in a Silvia yet


----------



## nismoprjct240 (Aug 24, 2005)

afroeman said:


> I don't know for sure. I've never done one personally, but I can't think of any reason why you couldn't. But like I said, I've never done one, nor have I ever seen one done without swapping in the S15 motor with it. Google it and see what happens.



Cool thanks, I appreciate all the info guys....Keep me posted if anyone hears anything on any of the questions in this thread


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I just need the specs on the VE head. Maybe I can convert my DE head to a VE....


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

1st The S15 transmission will bolt up to any S14 or S13 SR block.

2nd The speed sensor is not located on the S15 6spd transmission but on the rear differential. So you would need to get the S15 rear dif, and possible the drive shaft from the S15.

3rd An older problem I have not heard about lately is that the S15 transmission is slightly weaker then the 5spd transmission because it packs 1 extra gear into the same space. Again this one is a little older and I am not sure if its still the case or just a couple peoples problem.

Also one other thing the CA18det came in the 89-90 S13 which makes the swap for the CA much easier swap then the SR for those 2 years.


----------



## lil_nismo (Sep 1, 2005)

how much boost can u put in to a sr20 with out blowing it apart


----------



## nismoprjct240 (Aug 24, 2005)

lil_nismo said:


> how much boost can u put in to a sr20 with out blowing it apart


I've heard about 14 psi on stock turbo and internals....but I'm not sure


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

nismoprjct240 said:


> I've heard about 14 psi on stock turbo and internals....but I'm not sure


Yeah the most I've heard is 16 psi on stock internals. I'm not sure what the limit is, but you should be able to run decent pressure through it with no problems.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I am pretty sure its more then 14psi of boost, maybe on the stock fule system. 14psi boost on an SR is only around 250-320hp depending on a number of diffrent things, I also belive thats how much boost you can push on the stock turbo. I belive there are people making over 400+hp on stock block SRs. I know the KA can make 300 stock, and up to 400 for a little while (no reports of how long those power levels lasted on the KA).


----------

